# looking and need advise



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

so i am about to start a project and i cant decide on a 240sx with the s14 conversion or a a sentra ser spec v with a s14 sr20det engine conversion. if u have any suggestions please let me know. also if u know where i could find a piece of crap 95-98 240sx or a 02-03 ser spec v let me know. thnx all.


----------



## E Rock Solid (Dec 20, 2004)

Are you plannig on converting the Sentra to rear wheel drive? Otherwise it will be next to impossible to swap an S14 sr20. You'd have to get one from a Bluebird. they're both Sr20det's but the bluebird will work with front wheel drive.


----------



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

i forgot all about that. i will probably convert it to rear convert it to rear wheel drive but i am not sure. i don't know anything about bluebird.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hahaha, your prolly not gonna convert a sentra to rwd


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

this :dumbass: thinks he's going to make a sentra RWD

Oh well, good luck with that. If you don't know what a bluebird is, then i'm willing you bet you don't know shit about nissans.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah. if you have the money to go rwd with a sentra then just sack up and buy a better car. 

Stick with the 240. Get an s13 if thats all you can find, but dont bother with fwd.

And just in case you really do have that kind of money, you may as well swap an RB20 or 25 into whatever you get. Why not?


----------



## daddydarush (Jan 10, 2005)

i have a peice of crap 95 240sx that im trying to think about either fixing it up and selling it or selling it as is


----------



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

how much r u looking to sell ur 240 for and what condition is the body in. and what city and state r u in.....also r right-hand driving car legal in the states


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

daddydarush said:


> i have a peice of crap 95 240sx that im trying to think about either fixing it up and selling it or selling it as is


Yes indeed, how much are you selling, where are you located.
I have few people who are really interested. Lets hope up in CA.


----------



## daddydarush (Jan 10, 2005)

leprcan said:


> how much r u looking to sell ur 240 for and what condition is the body in. and what city and state r u in.....also r right-hand driving car legal in the states






right now im selling it for atleast 4000, the body is not in BAD condition, there is a small dent in the back and some paint chipping in the from, everything else on the outside is good. its white leather in the inside. would look real good fixed up, i dont have the money to fix it up rite now....im in Irvine, California. iduno if its legal or not but ive seen about 2 skylines driving around here legally


----------



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

k so i have looked everywhere i can think of for a 95 - 98 240 and have come up with nothing. if anyone has any ideas please let me know i live in owasso oklahoma. PLEASE HELP i really want one i don't wanna settle for a stupid mitsu or toyota they suck big toes. thnx


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

www.autotrader.com

its your friend. Also you kinda just have to wait for the good deals to come to you. when you have cash in hand you get alot better deals than when you dont. 
Dont believe me? I just paid 475 for a set of S2000 seats that are only 3 months old. Good deals come to you when you have cash

PS: the seats ARE NOT going in the 240 so sit down and shut up.


----------



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

lol about the seats but i have looked in autotrader and everywhere else i can think of any other ideas i open to anything


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

If you look in Oklahoma you should be able to find a 240 pretty easy. It's the states where the import scene is hot you're going to have a hard time, California and Hawaii it's almost impossible. Like the man said autotrader.com


----------



## leprcan (Dec 23, 2004)

i know autotrader is a good place to look but for the last 3+ months i have looked in every issue a couple of times (hoping that i missed it or something) and i have yet to see one in there...is there anywhere i could at least just get a chassie that is in somewhat ok condition. i am not worried about the front end because it will be replaced to accommodate right-handed steering.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ur probably gonna go through hell converting it......i would just get the bluebird engine, but its you choice. good luck :loser:


----------

